# my first attempt at 4 cola mainlining



## mainliner (Aug 4, 2014)

just thought id share my first attempt at mainlining, iv done it into 4 colas because of space , but im quite proud of this attempt, and would be interested in see any other first time attempts by people, thanks and be gentle with me lol,,
https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=86504441FBEC366E!109&authkey=!AIgFzEWbx4zhzJI&v=3&ithint=photo,jpg


----------



## jacksthc (Aug 5, 2014)

looks good, wouldn't call it mainlining but its a really good attempt at lst and topping 

can't see a side pic of the plant, but give it a little more time in veg and then flower, you will have 4 large cola's before you know it


----------



## mainliner (Aug 5, 2014)

jacksthc said:


> looks good, wouldn't call it mainlining but its a really good attempt at lst and topping
> 
> can't see a side pic of the plant, but give it a little more time in veg and then flower, you will have 4 large cola's before you know it


 thanks its my first attempt, but iv got another which iv mainlined with the hub? If that's the right word, which the stem looks like a T shape with the colas coming off the ends of T,,cant wait to see them grow,,


----------



## jacksthc (Aug 5, 2014)

mainlined is good and you have got the right ideal 

are you going to put any pictures up so I can see how she looks ?


----------



## mainliner (Aug 5, 2014)

jacksthc said:


> mainlined is good and you have got the right ideal
> 
> are you going to put any pictures up so I can see how she looks ?


 its early days but iv just 4 due to space,
https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=86504441FBEC366E!116&authkey=!AGWQ1UbJ3EBviQA&v=3&ithint=photo,jpg


----------



## jacksthc (Aug 5, 2014)

now that looks really good


----------



## mainliner (Aug 5, 2014)

jacksthc said:


> now that looks really good


 am i on the right track with that ( and its a indica, which heard were good for this technique)


----------



## jacksthc (Aug 5, 2014)

mainliner said:


> am i on the right track with that ( and its a indica, which heard were good for this technique)


yeh your right on track and you need a indica plant for this to work 

give it a few days and strip the lower growth and top again


----------



## purplegrower02 (Aug 5, 2014)

Yes it's main pining just a tad sloppy but still effective. I love ML my plants I'll never go back to normal growing. If you top each new growth you'll have 8 nice colas. I love the beautiful Y that it creates.


----------



## mainliner (Aug 5, 2014)

purplegrower02 said:


> Yes it's main pining just a tad sloppy but still effective. I love ML my plants I'll never go back to normal growing. If you top each new growth you'll have 8 nice colas. I love the beautiful Y that it creates.


 and the more yeild


----------



## purplegrower02 (Aug 5, 2014)

Well yes the huge yield and no popcorn or fluffy buds is a given.


----------



## cottee (Aug 6, 2014)

mainliner said:


> just thought id share my first attempt at mainlining, iv done it into 4 colas because of space , but im quite proud of this attempt, and would be interested in see any other first time attempts by people, thanks and be gentle with me lol,,
> https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=86504441FBEC366E!109&authkey=!AIgFzEWbx4zhzJI&v=3&ithint=photo,jpg


Hey dude. How long did u veg 4


----------



## mainliner (Aug 6, 2014)

cottee said:


> Hey dude. How long did u veg 4


 i honestly didn't count, iv been in and out of hospital so days are a bit fucked up , but its longer than normal, you've got to wait a week for it to recover from the stress,so can do a bit more surgury,,,you can mainline into loads of colas you know that(scrog) and presume its in veg along time , but worth it


----------



## weedpirate (Aug 9, 2014)

i dont vedg more than 6 weeks from seed and just top 3 times for 8 heads


----------



## mainliner (Aug 9, 2014)

weedpirate said:


> i dont vedg more than 6 weeks from seed and just top 3 times for 8 heads


 now that's what im talkin about,,,very nice,,,that's what im aiming for,,,


----------



## cottee (Aug 14, 2014)

weedpirate said:


> i dont vedg more than 6 weeks from seed and just top 3 times for 8 heads


Were and wen do u top. More info please I want some if that


----------



## mainliner (Aug 14, 2014)

cottee said:


> Were and wen do u top. More info please I want some if that


 i let it grow 5 nodes then top to 3rd node and leave for the two new seems to grow,,bend them tye them down to a t shape then do same again till yoiv got your hub and the amount of colas you want


----------



## cottee (Aug 14, 2014)

mainliner said:


> i let it grow 5 nodes then top to 3rd node and leave for the two new seems to grow,,bend them tye them down to a t shape then do same again till yoiv got your hub and the amount of colas you want


Dnt u get 6 shoots if u top from the 3rd node


----------



## mainliner (Aug 14, 2014)

cottee said:


> Dnt u get 6 shoots if u top from the 3rd node


 no let it grow to 5 nodes then top back at the 3rd node, that will give you 2 stems , then let them 2 grow and top them 2 to get 4 new stems,,,,you only let it grow to the 5th node to give your young plant strengh


----------



## cottee (Aug 14, 2014)

mainliner said:


> no let it grow to 5 nodes then top back at the 3rd node, that will give you 2 stems , then let them 2 grow and top them 2 to get 4 new stems,,,,you only let it grow to the 5th node to give your young plant strengh


Thanxs man. I might be being a dumbass but wat happens to the shoots from the first two nodes then.


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 14, 2014)

cottee said:


> Thanxs man. I might be being a dumbass but wat happens to the shoots from the first two nodes then.


hes wrong dude, dont listen to mainliner, youre right about topping at the 3rd node and getting six shoots.

to mainline, you let it grow 5-6 nodes, top above the first node, make sure its the above the first node and not above the cotyledons (seed leaves), tie those down, then top each of those shoots, tie down the two new shoots on each side, then top each of those for new shoots once, you will have a total of 8 tops from the same mainlined stem.

you can also top above the second node, for 4 shoots/tops, but that is not mainlining, thats Uncle Bens topping technique.


----------



## mainliner (Aug 14, 2014)

cottee said:


> Thanxs man. I might be being a dumbass but wat happens to the shoots from the first two nodes then.


 you can trim everything back ,so you've just got growth on your new tops , that will give you the T shape mainline your looking for, it sends your roots up a trimmed stem, and up to the main tops( colas)


----------



## cottee (Aug 14, 2014)

mainliner said:


> you can trim everything back ,so you've just got growth on your new tops , that will give you the T shape mainline your looking for, it sends your roots up a trimmed stem, and up to the main tops( colas)


Y not just top at the first node like mike said


----------



## mainliner (Aug 14, 2014)

cottee said:


> Y not just top at the first node like mike said


 like this for four colas


----------



## mainliner (Aug 14, 2014)

mainliner said:


> like this for four colas


 https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=86504441FBEC366E!143&authkey=!AKrmR464lFpiATM&v=3&ithint=photo,jpg


----------



## mainliner (Aug 14, 2014)

cottee said:


> Y not just top at the first node like mike said


 https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=86504441FBEC366E!143&authkey=!AKrmR464lFpiATM&v=3&ithint=photo,jpg


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 14, 2014)

cottee said:


> Y not just top at the first node like mike said


he's confused

in mainling, once you make your topping cuts, its common to cut off all other shoots that have started to grow, that are beneath the shoots you topped above, removes some of the larf is the reasoning...


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 14, 2014)

cottee said:


> Y not just top at the first node like mike said


Here is the mainlining thread, check it out! https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-main-lining-thread.542308/

Don't ever listen to brain(flat)liner for anything, ever....


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Aug 14, 2014)

You know nugbuckets DID make a picture tutorial for all this. Search function here and google is your friend. It's idiot proof Tthat way.The plants I MLed I didn't bother to trim off the fanleaves. I just pinched or outright scraped off the secondary branches at the corner with my fingernails. More leaves = more solar panels yo. And no larf. The secondary branches aren't there.


----------



## jacksthc (Aug 14, 2014)

I don't main-line my plants but do often top above the 3rd node (node is a single shoot and leaf growing from a larger shoot)

topped this plant couple of times and removed some leaves and flowered, also its only 24" high 

mainliner info is spot on mate 

well only if you want to grow plants like this



you can get loads of plants like this under a 600w


----------



## mainliner (Aug 14, 2014)

too tyered to type? I know what the fuck in doing,lol


----------



## mainliner (Aug 14, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> Here is the mainlining thread, check it out! https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-main-lining-thread.542308/
> 
> Don't ever listen to brain(flat)liner for anything, ever....


 i hate you,lol


----------



## ErieR33FER (Aug 14, 2014)

Yo mainliner, nice Google pics, of plants from thenugbucket tutorial


----------



## mainliner (Aug 14, 2014)

ErieR33FER said:


> Yo mainliner, nice Google pics, of plants from thenugbucket tutorial


 huh??


----------



## cottee (Aug 14, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> Here is the mainlining thread, check it out! https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-main-lining-thread.542308/
> 
> Don't ever listen to brain(flat)liner for anything, ever....


Nice 1 mike. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## mainliner (Aug 14, 2014)

ErieR33FER said:


> Yo mainliner, nice Google pics, of plants from thenugbucket tutorial


 what you talking about Willis?


----------



## cottee (Aug 14, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> Here is the mainlining thread, check it out! https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-main-lining-thread.542308/
> 
> Don't ever listen to brain(flat)liner for anything, ever....


How much veg time do u need to get 8 colas


----------



## mainliner (Aug 14, 2014)

cottee said:


> How much veg time do u need to get 8 colas


 9 years and 5 cheese sandwhiches, i think er maybe 2 minutes and an song from Marie carie? I don't know,,,you can have as much veg time as u want,, jees you can even leave a plant in veg for years,, only joking, i give them 2 week to recover than add a band aid and dance around them with my cat on my head,,,that' technique is called " cat hatting". Its very advanced, only for the non newbies,,lol,,,,,,wheres my whisky


----------



## cottee (Aug 14, 2014)

mainliner said:


> 9 years and 5 cheese sandwhiches, i think er maybe 2 minutes and an song from Marie carie? I don't know,,,you can have as much veg time as u want,, jees you can even leave a plant in veg for years,, only joking, i give them 2 week to recover than add a band aid and dance around them with my cat on my head,,,that' technique is called " cat hatting". Its very advanced, only for the non newbies,,lol,,,,,,wheres my whisky


Newbie? Says the geezer who tells u to cut at the 3rd node to get 2 shoots. I'm not a newbie u prick and I wasn't asking u. U don't even not wat ur goin on about u silly cunt


----------



## mainliner (Aug 14, 2014)

cottee said:


> Newbie? Says the geezer who tells u to cut at the 3rd node to get 2 shoots. I'm not a newbie u prick and I wasn't asking u. U don't even not wat ur goin on about u silly cunt


 https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=86504441FBEC366E!160&authkey=!AGZpTugLxJbrPzs&ithint=folder,

see the hub from the side , your colas will come from the ends of the T shape

and the other pic is from the top,,,,
chill baby in only having a laugh


----------



## mainliner (Aug 14, 2014)

do you understand it know, it does get diffecult with just text and a boat load testosstrone lol , ok bud


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 14, 2014)

cottee said:


> How much veg time do u need to get 8 colas


going to take a while, all depends on how well your plants respond to how you treat them, I'd say at least a month and a half...


----------



## CashCrops (Aug 14, 2014)

weedpirate said:


> i dont vedg more than 6 weeks from seed and just top 3 times for 8 heads


Exactly, lst = waste of my time. My 2 pennies


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 14, 2014)

jacksthc said:


> I don't main-line my plants but do often top above the 3rd node (node is a single shoot and leaf growing from a larger shoot)
> 
> topped this plant couple of times and removed some leaves and flowered, also its only 24" high
> 
> ...



Didn't I teach you what a node was in Uncle Ben's thread? You forget so quickly...


----------



## cottee (Aug 14, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> going to take a while, all depends on how well your plants respond to how you treat them, I'd say at least a month and a half...


 that's all good due to my cycle I can veg for 9 weeks. Plenty of time to create some monsters


----------



## mainliner (Aug 14, 2014)

you can also do fimming , but i wouldn't know about that,


----------



## jacksthc (Aug 14, 2014)

If you cut off the 3rd node you will only get 2 tops


a senile fungus said:


> Didn't I teach you what a node was in Uncle Ben's thread? You forget so quickly...






a senile fungus said:


> Didn't I teach you what a node was in Uncle Ben's thread? You forget so quickly...


a node is a leaf and a shoot off a main shoot , on a plant with staggered nodes, you grow 5 nodes and cut above the 3rd node, just like the top part of this plant




I really don't get you, UB has never shown me a single plant, that has made me think wow this grower really knows his stuff
so I respect him but as a grower, but that's all

my results speak for them self

I have been growing for nearly 10 years as a perpetual grower in soil, under the same light and I have only used a couple of different nutes

the only thing I have tried to master is topping, lst and defoliating, so this makes you sound like a newbie to me lol


----------



## jacksthc (Aug 14, 2014)

look at my plant top above the 3rd node, it gave me 3 main shoots


----------



## cottee (Aug 14, 2014)

jacksthc said:


> If you cut off the 3rd node you will only get 2 tops
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree with uncle bens method is shit. I done it with 12 plants. Got two main colas and two shity ones. Got better results without it


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 14, 2014)

jacksthc said:


> look at my plant top above the 3rd node, it gave me 3 main shoots
> 
> View attachment 3229221


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 14, 2014)

cottee said:


> Agree with uncle bens method is shit. I done it with 12 plants. Got two main colas and two shity ones. Got better results without it


UBs method works in a very similiar manner to mainlining, the only reason you got bad results is because you had unhappy plants!


----------



## jacksthc (Aug 14, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


>


do you ever stop to think or do you just follow everything UB says ?


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 14, 2014)

Distribution of auxins, how does it work?


----------



## jacksthc (Aug 14, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> UBs method works in a very similiar manner to mainlining, the only reason you got bad results is because you had unhappy plants!


"UBs method works in a very similiar manner to mainlining" what are you joking 

mainlining, don't you top 3 times, lst and remove set leaves at set times 

topping, you top once 

how are theses very similar, sorry but you need to read up on mainlining and topping


----------



## mainliner (Aug 14, 2014)

jacksthc said:


> do you ever stop to think or do you just follow everything UB says ?


long live ub


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 14, 2014)

jacksthc said:


> "UBs method works in a very similiar manner to mainlining" what are you joking
> 
> mainlining, don't you top 3 times, lst and remove set leaves at set times
> 
> ...


its the principle behind each tech, not the specific processes....smdh


----------



## mainliner (Aug 14, 2014)

you'll get 3 tops if you top from a staggered node, iv done it , but you'll get 1 weak one,


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 14, 2014)

jacksthc said:


> "UBs method works in a very similiar manner to mainlining" what are you joking
> 
> mainlining, don't you top 3 times, lst and remove set leaves at set times
> 
> ...



Many of the advanced techniques in the advanced cultivation section of rollitup are in fact the same techniques employed in different ways and in different orders to produce basically the same effect.

All about hormones and sugars, and where they're going...


----------



## cottee (Aug 14, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> UBs method works in a very similiar manner to mainlining, the only reason you got bad results is because you had unhappy plants!


Na mate my plants were happy. Done it with multiple strains and thought just topping alone was shit. When I topped and lst'd a little it was better. Gonna give mainlinin a go on my next run


----------



## jacksthc (Aug 14, 2014)

mainliner said:


> you'll get 3 tops if you top from a staggered node, iv done it , but you'll get 1 weak one,


like mainlining a few year back I worked out if you lst the shoots so there at the same height from the hood and trim the leaves so they have same size leaves on the shoots they will all grow about the same size
as they all become equal auxin dominant tops, so they all draw the same amount of food and grow to equal size


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 14, 2014)

so how was it shit? felt like you wouldve gotten more bud if you hadn't top? or do you think it effected the overall health of the plant?


----------



## mainliner (Aug 14, 2014)

the eternal quest for the ultimate yield , what ever happened to potency ,, aww poor potency , i new him well, boo hoo


----------



## mainliner (Aug 14, 2014)

would anyone like a cup of tea?


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 14, 2014)

Earl grey with a dash of lemon and milk!


----------



## jacksthc (Aug 14, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Many of the advanced techniques in the advanced cultivation section of rollitup are in fact the same techniques employed in different ways and in different orders to produce basically the same effect.
> 
> All about hormones and sugars, and where they're going...


you are right to a point but topping is basic and mainline is advance


----------



## jacksthc (Aug 14, 2014)

mainliner said:


> would anyone like a cup of tea?


coffee 2 sugars thanks


----------



## mainliner (Aug 14, 2014)

is fimming bad practice, why top for 2 when you can fim for 4???


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 14, 2014)

jacksthc said:


> you are right to a point but topping is basic and mainline is advance


Understanding why topping does what it does, depending on where you do it, is more advanced than many here are capable of...

Mainlining looks like topping for two main colas, then LST and more topping. So, two basic cultivation principles applied in a certain order...


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 14, 2014)

mainliner said:


> the eternal quest for the ultimate yield , what ever happened to potency ,, aww poor potency , i new him well, boo hoo


potency is mostly genetic, keep the plant happy enough to express its full potential and you're good to go....

really, with the genetics out there these days, potency isnt an issue, yield is, its a cash crop....


----------



## jacksthc (Aug 14, 2014)

mainliner said:


> is fimming bad practice, why top for 2 when you can fim for 4???


fim don't always give you 4 tops, there a lot more too it


----------



## mainliner (Aug 14, 2014)

anybody fancy a cannabis smoked pork sandwich & bbq sauce ?


----------



## jacksthc (Aug 14, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Understanding why topping does what it does, depending on where you do it, is more advanced than many here are capable of...
> 
> Mainlining looks like topping for two main colas, then LST and more topping. So, two basic cultivation principles applied in a certain order...


for a newbie its easy to get wrong at some point with mainline as there a lot too it 

most growers should be able to top the plant once and get 2-4 tops lol without any problems


----------



## mainliner (Aug 14, 2014)

jacksthc said:


> fim don't always give you 4 tops, there a lot more too it


 it does if its done propley doesn't it??i don't know, its always worked for me


----------



## mainliner (Aug 14, 2014)

everybodys all topped out? And i was just about to make a four cheese ommlette,,,funny fact about 4 cheese ommlettes they actually come for one if topped right err i mean flipped right?


----------



## jacksthc (Aug 14, 2014)

mainliner said:


> it does if its done propley doesn't it??i don't know, its always worked for me


fim causes auxin dominant top to become damaged so the lower shoots become the auxin dominant tops, so it all depends how many lower shoots you have at the same height/size
and the amount of light there getting (unshaded), as the top (fimmed) shoot repairs it self often you get couple of small shoots/nodes start to grow, and if you get it right the lower shoots may have grow to the same height as the new shoots so you can end up with 4-6 tops

topping is the easy way imo and you can pick where to top depending on the node spacing and this can give you 6 tops with a little lst


----------



## jacksthc (Aug 14, 2014)

mainliner said:


> everybodys all topped out? And i was just about to make a four cheese ommlette,,,funny fact about 4 cheese ommlettes they actually come for one if topped right err i mean flipped right?


you sound smashed lol

I am off too bed soon (uk time 1pm)


----------



## mainliner (Aug 14, 2014)

jacksthc said:


> fim causes auxin dominant top to become damaged so the lower shoots become the auxin dominant tops, so it all depends how many lower shoots you have at the same height/size
> and the amount of light there getting (unshaded), as the top (fimmed) shoot repairs it self often you get couple of small shoots/nodes start to grow, and if you get it right the lower shoots may have grow to the same height as the new shoots so you can end up with 4-6 tops
> 
> topping is the easy way imo and you can pick where to top depending on the node spacing and this can give you 6 tops with a little lst


 very true ,,would you like a cup of tea?


----------



## mainliner (Aug 14, 2014)

we haven't even started with the trolling yet?and then a complete total disrespect for each others mothers ?


----------



## cottee (Aug 15, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> so how was it shit? felt like you wouldve gotten more bud if you hadn't top? or do you think it effected the overall health of the plant?


 got more bud without doin UB topping method. It was better when I done the top and bent it


----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## cottee (Aug 15, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> so how was it shit? felt like you wouldve gotten more bud if you hadn't top? or do you think it effected the overall health of the plant?


Sorry to be a pest but I want to know exactly wat the fuck I'm doin before I start fuckin with my baby's. Wats the reasonin behind tying the branches down. Y not just cut at the first node then let them shoots grow to the fifth node then cut the shoots at the first and so on with out tying


----------



## mainliner (Aug 15, 2014)

cottee said:


> Sorry to be a pest but I want to know exactly wat the fuck I'm doin before I start fuckin with my baby's. Wats the reasonin behind tying the branches down. Y not just cut at the first node then let them shoots grow to the fifth node then cut the shoots at the first and so on with out tying


 tying spreads your colas out so theyve got more space for light and air, if you leave them thell all grow up in a big bunch,,,,, do exactly what you said about the topping,,,,easy,, ok


----------



## cottee (Aug 15, 2014)

mainliner said:


> tying spreads your colas out so theyve got more space for light and air, if you leave them thell all grow up in a big bunch,,,,, do exactly what you said about the topping,,,,easy,, ok


Peace and love


----------



## mainliner (Aug 15, 2014)

cottee said:


> Peace and love


 and weed,,,peace love and weed


----------



## cottee (Aug 15, 2014)

mainliner said:


> and weed,,,peace love and weed


No. Just peace and love


----------



## mainliner (Aug 15, 2014)

cottee said:


> No. Just peace and love


 what about a cup of tea?


----------



## cottee (Aug 15, 2014)

mainliner said:


> what about a cup of tea?


Na man. I'd do a Bourbon biscuit though


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 15, 2014)

mainliner said:


> tying spreads your colas out so theyve got more space for light and air, if you leave them thell all grow up in a big bunch,,,,, do exactly what you said about the topping,,,,easy,, ok


Also, you once you've topped for the first time, you no longer need to wait for 5-6 more nodes on the shoots that are growing. Just give them enough time to recover and show new vigorous growth before you top again....

read the damn mainlining thread homie!


----------



## cottee (Aug 15, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> Also, you once you've topped for the first time, you no longer need to wait for 5-6 more nodes on the shoots that are growing. Just give them enough time to recover and show new vigorous growth before you top again....
> 
> read the damn mainlining thread homie!


 I'm a lazy fucker il have a look. Thank u


----------



## jacksthc (Aug 15, 2014)

cottee said:


> I'm a lazy fucker il have a look. Thank u


why not start a grow journal and tell us, all about about your set up

if your 
growing in soil, coco, water, ect and the system,
room size (width and height), fans, lights, temps/ humidity 
strain, nutes, type of soil/ coco ect 

then we can give you the best advice, depending on your setup


----------



## jacksthc (Aug 15, 2014)

mainlining any pic's of your plant ?


----------



## cottee (Aug 15, 2014)

jacksthc said:


> why not start a grow journal and tell us, all about about your set up
> 
> if your
> growing in soil, coco, water, ect and the system,
> ...


 might do mate. No sure I'm gonna mainline the batch that I have now in veg but will defo be mainlinin my next batch. How many plants do u think I should put in a 1.5x1.5 tent. Il be shooting 4 8 colas on each plant


----------



## jacksthc (Aug 15, 2014)

cottee said:


> might do mate. No sure I'm gonna mainline the batch that I have now in veg but will defo be mainlinin my next batch. How many plants do u think I should put in a 1.5x1.5 tent. Il be shooting 4 8 colas on each plant


16 plants in that space sound good


----------



## cottee (Aug 15, 2014)

jacksthc said:


> 16 plants in that space sound good[/QUOT exactly wat I was thinking


----------



## jacksthc (Aug 15, 2014)

what light you got ?
as a 1000w hps would be good


----------



## cottee (Aug 15, 2014)

jacksthc said:


> what light you got ?
> as a 1000w hps would be good


2 600w hps. Gonna veg for 9 weeks. Got two tents so I'm thinkin of doin 12 blue dream in one and 12 la cheese in the other. Might even do a tent of og and c if I can get it to yield


----------



## jacksthc (Aug 15, 2014)

cottee said:


> 2 600w hps. Gonna veg for 9 weeks. Got two tents so I'm thinkin of doin 12 blue dream in one and 12 la cheese in the other. Might even do a tent of og and c if I can get it to yield


9 weeks that's a long veg, should be able to get away with 6 weeks

would start them off in smaller pots so they all go in one tent and week before flower re pot and put half the plants in the second tent

but not sure a 600w hps can cover a 1.5m tent, I would use both light in one tent and buy 2 more 600w hps for the second tent or buy 2 x 1000w hps lights (one light for each tent)

a 600w hps in a 1.5 x 1.5m tent with give you a lot of problems (loads of stretch and popcorn)


----------



## cottee (Aug 15, 2014)

jacksthc said:


> 9 weeks that's a long veg, should be able to get away with 6 weeks
> 
> would start them off in smaller pots so they all go in one tent and week before flower re pot and put half the plants in the second tent
> 
> ...


Na mate I mean i I got 2 600s in each tent. I got a little veg area out side the two tents were I have 1.2x1.2 trey and I veg under 1 600w mh. While my plants r flowering for 9 weeks in the two tents I veg outside under the metal halide. My seedlings tend to grow a little slow for like 3-4 weeks for some reason. It's really pissin me of. After 3-4 weeks they take off though. Used to start them off in 4inch pot but switched to 5inch pots. Not sure if that's the reason. I c some people on here posting pics of monsters on here after 4 weeks of veg but not sure if there bull shitin two make themselves look good. I got 9 weeks neway so that's plenty of time


----------



## jacksthc (Aug 15, 2014)

cottee said:


> Na mate I mean i I got 2 600s in each tent. I got a little veg area out side the two tents were I have 1.2x1.2 trey and I veg under 1 600w mh. While my plants r flowering for 9 weeks in the two tents I veg outside under the metal halide. My seedlings tend to grow a little slow for like 3-4 weeks for some reason. It's really pissin me of. After 3-4 weeks they take off though. Used to start them off in 4inch pot but switched to 5inch pots. Not sure if that's the reason. I c some people on here posting pics of monsters on here after 4 weeks of veg but not sure if there bull shitin two make themselves look good. I got 9 weeks neway so that's plenty of time



a 600w mh is good in veg 

often use 4" pots in veg

maybe its down to the strain not sure, but you should be able to speed the growth up TBH
have you got the 600w mh 16" off the top of the plants with a oscillating fan blowing over the canopy

often I take clones in the first week of flower, clones take 8-12 days to root and then I veg for 5-6 weeks and flower (in soil)

if you doing a hydro system, you can veg in less than 4 weeks and end up with a tree, ( don't like hydro my self )

but i can't see anyone growing a monsters with 4 weeks of veg grown soil


----------



## cottee (Aug 16, 2014)

jacksthc said:


> a 600w mh is good in veg
> 
> often use 4" pots in veg
> 
> ...


 clones take off a bit quicker then seedlings. Seedling don't do nethin 4 like two weeks. At the moment Got some blue cheese. There slow as hell. Do have u MH 16 above ur seedlings from day one? I just moved mine higher cos I though it mite be a bit too harsh for them.
Had a fan blowing above the seedlings but I find it makes the pots dry out so quick


----------



## jacksthc (Aug 16, 2014)

cottee said:


> clones take off a bit quicker then seedlings. Seedling don't do nethin 4 like two weeks. At the moment Got some blue cheese. There slow as hell. Do have u MH 16 above ur seedlings from day one? I just moved mine higher cos I though it mite be a bit too harsh for them.
> Had a fan blowing above the seedlings but I find it makes the pots dry out so quick


I start my seedling off under t5 or a 125w cfl but You can have a 600w mh 16" above the seedling it sounds like you have low humidty, may be best to have the mh 20" above the seedings, could use a progator for the first week or 2, if there in small pots

this will keep the humidty high and speed the growth up

forgot to say, you need a fan blowing cool air over the progator, keep an eye on the temps in the progator as the temps can rise quick


----------

